

Daniel Ellsberg on the Limits of Knowledge (2010) - snitko
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2010/02/daniel-ellsberg-limitations-knowledge

======
tns
The Vedantic school of Indic thought got all of this distilled to a ' T' ,
rather a 'OM'' a few millennia ago.

